# What Should I do with my Sony Alpha 350?



## xavyerk (Sep 20, 2011)

This was my favorite camera and the one that got me into business. I know they discontinued this model, I bought a canon and I feel bad for my Sony just sitting there. 

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## KmH (Sep 24, 2011)

They say the 3rd time is the charm. Sell the Sony, sell the Canon, buy a Nikon and live happily ever after.


----------



## kojack (Oct 5, 2011)

Break out the Sony and start taking great looking photos again.  Or if you drink the red or yellow kool aid,  I will love to take it off your hands.  Mine could use a friend in the field.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 5, 2011)

I could use an upgrade. You want to let it go you let me know. Seriously, let me know.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 5, 2011)

If you do weddings, you can set it as your photo booth camera.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 5, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> If you do weddings, you can set it as your photo booth camera.



Good idea.


----------



## skieur (Oct 24, 2011)

Trade the Sony A350 and your Canon in on the Sony A77, which will be better than both your current cameras.

skieur


----------



## gsgary (Oct 24, 2011)

skieur said:


> Trade the Sony A350 and your Canon in on the Sony A77, which will be better than both your current cameras.
> 
> skieur



Not if you want to do studio work


----------



## unpopular (Oct 24, 2011)

^^ That just doesn't make any sense.

Anyway. I'm saving up for the NEX-7 personally. I'll prob just toss my A350, never much cared for it - though I am glad I got it, otherwise I'd prob never have "gone digital".

Since you're pro, I'd highly suggest you just hold on to your A350 as a backup. Eventually your canon might need to be serviced or cleaned, and you won't want to have to tell your customers that you can't make the shoot because you don't have a camera.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 25, 2011)

gsgary said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > Trade the Sony A350 and your Canon in on the Sony A77, which will be better than both your current cameras.
> ...



I also agree that this makes no sense.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 25, 2011)

DiskoJoe said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > skieur said:
> ...




There is a big problem with the A55 and shooting in a studio and i'm not sure if they have sorted the A77


----------



## unpopular (Oct 25, 2011)

I read about the bug - and yeah, that does make sense now. Sorry for being so snarky, been an annoying day.

Though, you could use the popup flash to preview the scene, or even tape a piece of IR filter and use as an optical slave...


----------



## gsgary (Oct 26, 2011)

unpopular said:


> I read about the bug - and yeah, that does make sense now. Sorry for being so snarky, been an annoying day.
> 
> Though, you could use the popup flash to preview the scene, or even tape a piece of IR filter and use as an optical slave...



But you could buy a camera that works A900/A850


----------



## unpopular (Oct 26, 2011)

LOL. Yeah. I was kind of thinking that after I posted.

Overall, I don't really get this SLT thing. They're prob. great for video with the fast, continuos AF, but it seems like you'll loose a LOT of light through that pellicle mirror.


----------



## kassad (Nov 10, 2011)

Convert it for IR shooting.


----------



## ADavis85 (Nov 11, 2011)

kojack said:


> Break out the Sony and start taking great looking photos again.  Or if you drink the red or yellow kool aid,  I will love to take it off your hands.  Mine could use a friend in the field.


So would I...an A350 would be a huge upgrade from my A100.



DiskoJoe said:


> I could use an upgrade. You want to let it go you let me know. Seriously, let me know.


And me...



skieur said:


> Trade the Sony A350 and your Canon in on the Sony A77, which will be better than both your current cameras.
> 
> skieur


Also true. 

Seriously...how much for the A350?


----------



## kojack (Feb 4, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> ^^ That just doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Anyway. I'm saving up for the NEX-7 personally. I'll prob just toss my A350, never much cared for it - though I am glad I got it, otherwise I'd prob never have "gone digital".
> 
> Since you're pro, I'd highly suggest you just hold on to your A350 as a backup. Eventually your canon might need to be serviced or cleaned, and you won't want to have to tell your customers that you can't make the shoot because you don't have a camera.



if your going to toss it, i will pay shipping to me


----------



## erotavlas (Feb 4, 2012)

Give it to this guy, he'll know what to do with it


----------



## cosmonaut (Feb 4, 2012)

If your in business get a full frame. eBay the others.


----------



## kojack (Feb 8, 2012)

Depends on what his business is.  If he's shooting wildlife for ads, Calenders etc, an aps sensored camera would maybe work better for him.


----------

